# Disconnect from network problem



## Matsaki (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi'ya,
When I connect my PB G3 on the network via the network icon in the left toolbar in Panther's finder I don't find the option to disconnect when finished as you can do ie when you connect through the "Connect to server" option in the menu.

And I WANT to disconnect!!!

 

/Matsaki


----------



## ex0dus (Nov 20, 2003)

Matsaki said:
			
		

> Hi'ya,
> When I connect my PB G3 on the network via the network icon in the left toolbar in Panther's finder I don't find the option to disconnect when finished as you can do ie when you connect through the "Connect to server" option in the menu.
> 
> And I WANT to disconnect!!!
> ...



All you need to do is control click the server you want to disconnect from and select eject.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Matsaki (Nov 20, 2003)

Hi ex0dus,
No thats the point. When I connect by klicking the network icon in the finder I there is no Eject and I cant drag it to Trash as you can when connecting with the "Connect to server" option.

I dont know the difference but when connecting with "Connect to server" I get the choice to connect only with my catalog or the whole Volume, but when using the Icon, I get connected with all available Volumes automaticaly ??


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 20, 2003)

I know what you are talking about Matsaki. The network drive is not mounted so you can't eject. It's the same like windozs. You can browse the files, but you are not really connected. when you close the window you can see it as if you are disconnected. Why does it bother you?


----------



## Matsaki (Nov 20, 2003)

Somebody who understands med 

It only bothers me beacuse when geting disconnected, which happends some times, my PB G3 hangs for a while, and I also get some strange old aliases of the volumes when getting connected again and they anly go away if I restart.


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 20, 2003)

Actually, eX0dus is right, Matsaki.

Control click (or right mouse button, if you have a two button mouse) on the server.  Choose the "Eject <server volume name>" option.  The file itself will stay there, but you'll see that the icon for it is grayed out - that means it isn't mounted.


----------



## Matsaki (Nov 20, 2003)

No darkshadow,
I'm afraid he's not. That option is not available when connected this way (see attachement)

/Matsaki


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 20, 2003)

Yes, you can.  Here's a close-up.  The part on the left is the server connected, with the contextual menu selected (what you get when you control click or right mouse button on the server icon).  You'll see that it has an option that says Eject "dreamstatic".

The one on the right is the server _not_ mounted, with the contextual menu up - you'll see it has no Eject item.  Also, you can see how the icon is grayed out, showing that it's not mounted.


----------



## azrad (Nov 20, 2003)

Matsuki,

As for the Network icon in the Finder, it acts as a Network Browser. So it does not requires the Servers to be mounted on your PB. So that's why so don't have the option to Disconnect the Servers. (hmm... same as what Zammy-Sam has replied...)

An as for the strange alias of the volume, i think it has to do with the Unix OS (swap volume), and yes it will dissappear as you restart your PB.

hope this will help...


----------

